
How to create accountability with your remote team - entrep91
https://www.friday.app/accountability-remote-teams
======
afarrell
> I’ll get this code deployed by the end of the day.

> Are you late on the commitment you made? If you are late, are you honest
> about why you were late? Do you accept responsibility? How will you course-
> correct in the future?

So there are a few things I don’t understand about accountability:

1) How does someone develop enough certainty in how fast they can develop
software that they are able to actually commit to getting something finished
and deployed by eob?

2) when something does go wrong but you know you’d be fired if you spent your
time focusing on fixing its underlying causes, what does it _mean_ to take
responsibility for it?

What does it mean to take responsibility for a failure that you know will
happen again?

------
afarrell
It is worth watching Jocko Willink’s video on how he holds his team
accountable.

It may be that what your team needs is:

\- clarity on the priority of something, like in Jocko’s example

\- Comraderie

\- A sense of Purpose

\- Diagrams that they used to draw on a whiteboard

\- A way to know that someone’s not desperately trying to get their attention
over Slack (without keeping slack open)

